# the horses as my snapchat followers see them



## cmkvc (Feb 5, 2019)

I‘m big into photography and would LOVE to shoot at my barn but I haven‘t had a good opportunity yet! but that won‘t stop me and I post beautiful horses and ponies on my personal SnapChat story basically every day. as fun as it is to force non horsey people to look at horses when they look at my story, I want to share these beautiful boys and girls with people who think they‘re as pretty as I do! all of these were on my phone with the SnapChat app. I have more photos on my profile, check em out if you want! the horses are Jem (chesnut w blaze) Dyna (chesnut w star) Italy (grey) and Diamond (black).


----------



## bayleysours (Apr 1, 2019)

What's your snapchat? I always love getting horse pictures! Mine's bayleysours, you can add me if you want!!


----------

